# 20th Century Fox has brought us some classics



## Vladd67 (Aug 10, 2017)

Article: 20th Century Fox Brought the World the Best Sci-fi Films and Series for Over Four Decades – SFFWorld
A pity Fox tv has a checkered history when it comes to Sci Fi.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 1, 2017)

*Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea* . film and Television series. I have a soft spot for both.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 26, 2018)

Planet of the Apes


----------



## ZlodeyVolk (May 26, 2018)

Wait—do you mean _Planet of the Apes _(1968) or _Planet of the Apes _(2001)?


----------



## BAYLOR (May 26, 2018)

ZlodeyVolk said:


> Wait—do you mean _Planet of the Apes _(1968) or _Planet of the Apes _(2001)?



The 1968 version


----------



## ZlodeyVolk (May 26, 2018)

Alrighty, then … consider the post Liked.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 23, 2018)

*Fantastic Voyage  *1966 who could forget this wonderful science fiction classic ?


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 23, 2018)

The Alien and Predator films


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 23, 2018)

*The Day the Earth Stood Still*  1951

*Journey to the Center of The Earth * 1959   staring James mason and Pat Boone .  Still my favorite film version of the story.

*The Neptune Factor * 1973    This one is definitely a must see B Movie.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 17, 2018)

*Lost in Space*


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 23, 2018)

*The X Files *


----------

